# Smoked three kinds last night



## jlh42581 (Dec 5, 2013)

It was 42 here in pa. This was smoked with an amazn tube smoker, the small one, in my large smoker. Three hours of smoke a mix of Maple/Hickory/Cherry pellets.

1 lb of Mild Cheddar

1/2 lb of Muenster

1/2 lb of Pepper Jack

Unfortunately none of this will be aged long, its all christmas gifts. Its sitting in 95% sealed bags on the counter top. If you look close you can see my sealer, they will be sealed tonight.













131204_001.jpg



__ jlh42581
__ Dec 5, 2013


















131204_002.jpg



__ jlh42581
__ Dec 5, 2013


















131204_003.jpg



__ jlh42581
__ Dec 5, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 6, 2013)

Nice color on your cheese! That is a nice gift.


----------



## jlh42581 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you, I made this mistake of sharing it on social media and now its almost if I need to start a business lol.


----------



## jlh42581 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thats actually 2 lbs of cheddar and 1 lb of the others so 4lbs total


----------



## dave17a (Dec 6, 2013)

Been stocking up on sale cheese and the twice as much for 8 0z. Gotta finish my cold smoker tomorrow. will do a burn,  then do it. It is so cold fellar  hates do anything cept hunt. Yea venison.


----------



## dave17a (Dec 6, 2013)

Twice as much for the better stuff


----------



## driedstick (Dec 6, 2013)

That is some good lookin cheese, you got some good color on it.


----------



## jlh42581 (Dec 10, 2013)

The color ive found on two batches doesnt come out REALLY good till it sits for 24 hours in a 95% sealed bag on the counter. Then it looks even better.


----------



## jlh42581 (Dec 10, 2013)

dave17a said:


> Been stocking up on sale cheese and the twice as much for 8 0z. Gotta finish my cold smoker tomorrow. will do a burn,  then do it. It is so cold fellar  hates do anything cept hunt. Yea venison.


Ive been hunting here in PA but not doing well. I do much better in archery season. 800,000 gun hunters is too many. Headed to Iowa 2015, will have enough points then. Maybe maryland next year or new york.


----------



## humdinger (Dec 14, 2013)

I made the mistake of bringing my smoked cheese to deer camp with 14 other hunters.......needless to say I didn't get much, but the praise was worth it.


----------

